# Livery suggestions - Woolton, Liverpool



## EnduroRider (9 June 2014)

Hoping there is someone out there that can help me out as I seem to have spent ages trawling the internet without much luck.

Looking at moving to Woolton later in the year, likely September/October time and looking for a livery yard close to Woolton. Keen to avoid somewhere that would involve going on the motorways or Runcorn bridge simply due to how unpredictable the traffic can be. 

I have one absolute requirement which is all year turnout even if just for a few hours during the winter, nice to haves would be a school and a walker. Other than that can be flexible between assisted DIY, part or full livery.

So far all I've found is Dye House Farm, and today drove past Lower House Farm which looked distinctly like a yard.

Additionally looking for somewhere to turn my yearling away for a minimum of a year. I see Arley Moss do group young stock but is there anywhere else that is closer?

If anyone knows the area and has Amy suggestions it would be appreciated!


----------



## robysfarm (10 June 2014)

Hi,
We offer Part and Full Livery in Bickerstaffe just outside the Kirby area of Liverpool.
We have all year turnout, an indoor, outdoor and good hacking.
If you would like any more information please do not hesitate to contact me.
Thanks
Lizzie


----------



## BlairandAzria (11 June 2014)

I used to live very very near where you are going to be.  Honestly there arent many yards nearby. You are going to find it extremely difficult to avoid either the bridge or the M62. 

However there is Northwood which does full livery - they have a website, not sure what turnout is like. That wiould be about 15 mins from woolton.

Ravenscroft in Cronton might be good for you if price isnt an issue. However I had trouble finding contact details for it when i was looking ages ago, but you might be able to find it.  

There are a few down knowsley/ tarbuck way, most of them arent great, lots of teenagers yards and basic diy.

If you end up venturing out a bit further:
Willow park down the M62 at Bold is good, put it is assisted diy, im not sure they do full. They have an outdoor, turnout year round, xc ride in summer, shop onsite and are opposite Bold Heath which is a comp venue. They have a website also.

Bold Heath itself do livery - but it is a busy riding school and competition centre, so not everyones cup of tea.

Dye House doesnt have any winter turnout at all.

Ashtons in melling is supposed to be good, indoor and outdoor, close to Aintree, not sure on turnout arrangements though.

Robys (above) is very good, indoor, outdoor, services, hacking, year round turn out, but it is a good 45mins drive from woolton.  (I know, i used to do it!  )

Round warrington, winwick, croft, burtonwood area opens up your options alot more.  I am at a lovely little yard at the moment, year round t/o, 20x45 arena, jumps field, they may have a space pm me if you want more info.  It is 15/ 20 mins from woolton, straight along the m62.

THere are lots of nice yards in runcorn/ daresbury/ frodsham areas , i used to do that commute too -  and the bridge can either be clear and easy or you end up spending hours stuck there.  Especially on weekends when they have lane closures. 

IMO i would avoid over the bridge, but widen your search to a bit further out along the m62. 

Or.....there was a rumour that they were building an all singing all dancing equestrian centre in Calderstones park (less than 5 mins from woolton)  this was a couple of years ago now.  Maghull developments where the ones with the plans, however, i havent heard anything about it recently- so i wonder if it got shelved.  In woolton, years ago there was a family with a house up on the hill with a stone walled massive paddock (all the houses tend to have large sandstone walls) who used to keep two ponies and walk them around when i was a kid- find that property and befriend them and you could have your horse on your doorstep!!!


----------



## abb123 (13 June 2014)

I live in Woolton and have kept my horses in Frodsham for years. I'm just moving them back there now. 

I would avoid Bold Heath. Fine for competitions. Cockshot might be worth looking at but I think they restrict turnout on competition days. Northwood is ok but turn out very limited - probably best one around but it is also a riding school. To be honest I would avoid all yards in the Widnes/Netherly/Knowsley area. The turn out is rubbish and many have a reputation for not being too pleasant and can be quite chavy. Sorry inner snob coming out!

There are some lovely yards in the Daresbury/Frodsham/Helsby/Warrington area. If turn out is important I would brave the bridge and look over that way. They all tend to have very good turn out. The one I am on does summer 24/7 and every day all day in winter. Daresbury Hall equestrian centre is a new one. Never been there but it looks really nice and is in a lovely place and easy to get to. I think it is only full livery though.

_"Or.....there was a rumour that they were building an all singing all dancing equestrian centre in Calderstones park (less than 5 mins from woolton) this was a couple of years ago now. Maghull developments where the ones with the plans, however, i havent heard anything about it recently- so i wonder if it got shelved. In woolton, years ago there was a family with a house up on the hill with a stone walled massive paddock (all the houses tend to have large sandstone walls) who used to keep two ponies and walk them around when i was a kid- find that property and befriend them and you could have your horse on your doorstep!!! "_

I think that plan has been shelved - booo :-( I think the field with the horses is still there. Its by Reynolds park and is on top of the reservoir hence why not built on with houses. I think my farrier does them!

Good luck with your move OP!


----------



## EnduroRider (15 June 2014)

Thank you those that have taken the time to put forward suggestions. Had a bit of a drive around today and Ravenscroft, which if I am right is Lower House Farm, is going to be the ideal. If any one has a contact number I'd really appreciate it as whilst Google has thrown up Steve & Caroline Ravenscroft and Merseyside Equestrian Centre to all be linked I cannot track down a number at all.


----------



## cavana13 (29 April 2018)

Hi I just picked up on this old thread, I was wondering if they found the yard they where looking for


----------



## Jemtaffy (22 September 2018)

Hi, what yard is this ? And do you do DIY?


----------



## Jemtaffy (22 September 2018)

Im also looking for a yard in Liverpool !


----------



## debbielinder (27 October 2018)

We have a yard in knowsley theres a few small yards in the area. We are always full and have a waiting list. To be honest most of our liveries have multiple horses and stables only become available if something is sold or put down so not often. We are lucky in that we have an indoor outdoor and lunge pen with some form of turnout all year round and amazing off road hacking. Arley moss is great for turning something out they have fab grazing. Willow park is nice we get our hay from them, Ashtons has a confirmed case of strangles which as far as i know hasnt had the all clear yet so just be wary if looking at yards


----------



## EnduroRider (28 November 2018)

cavana13 - Yes and no!
I ended up putting them on a yard at Daresbury, so a bit of a drive away but there was nothing close enough to me on the North side of the river that offered a winter turnout that I was happy with. I have subsequently moved them to Frodsham as the yard ownership changed, but having also moved house to Widnes, and with the new bridge opened it is not too far (just under 20 mins drive).


----------



## WelshCManiac (2 April 2019)

Halsnead farm is great, it's the livery I am on. Has an outdoor, hacking, 3 fields, many stables ( only 3 are free right now). It has lots of supplies and unlimited hay, haylage and straw (you have to buy your own shavings if you use them). Everyone is super friendly and everyone has their own tack room


----------



## EnduroRider (10 April 2019)

I actually went and had a look at Halsnead a few weeks ago as it is just a few minutes from home and could have been ideal. The set up looked great except for the fact that I have a very dominant gelding and the prospect of all the horses being turned out as one group and with quite a deep area around the gateway (understandable after winter of course) left me feeling that he would very likely get injured himself, or hurt something else.


----------



## Nickyhorse89 (3 September 2019)

Sorry to jump on an old post but does anyone have contact details for Ashtons in Melling. Thanks


----------



## EnduroRider (3 September 2019)

Google turns up this for A. Ashton and the corresponding postcode shows a yard on Google satelitte...
0151 526 2921


----------



## Nickyhorse89 (4 September 2019)

EnduroRider said:



			Google turns up this for A. Ashton and the corresponding postcode shows a yard on Google satelitte...
0151 526 2921
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, I've tried the land line and it just goes through to voicemail.


----------



## GLou89 (28 December 2020)

EnduroRider said:



			Hoping there is someone out there that can help me out as I seem to have spent ages trawling the internet without much luck.

Looking at moving to Woolton later in the year, likely September/October time and looking for a livery yard close to Woolton. Keen to avoid somewhere that would involve going on the motorways or Runcorn bridge simply due to how unpredictable the traffic can be.

I have one absolute requirement which is all year turnout even if just for a few hours during the winter, nice to haves would be a school and a walker. Other than that can be flexible between assisted DIY, part or full livery.

So far all I've found is Dye House Farm, and today drove past Lower House Farm which looked distinctly like a yard.

Additionally looking for somewhere to turn my yearling away for a minimum of a year. I see Arley Moss do group young stock but is there anywhere else that is closer?

If anyone knows the area and has Amy suggestions it would be appreciated!
		
Click to expand...

Hi, I know that this is an old post, but I am currently looking for the exact same thing as I am due to move to Woolton from Sussex so am trying to get to know the South Liverpool equestrian world without much luck! Any insight as to how you got on would be great, it seems I do need to go further afield than I’m currently doing. Thanks!


----------



## neddy man (28 December 2020)

Have a look on www.liveryfinder.co.uk and www.liverylist.co.uk


----------



## EnduroRider (28 December 2020)

Hi. I had no joy locally and found i had to go south of the river if I wanted anything close to daily year round turnout and safe hacking. Currently at a yard the far side of Frodsham with hacking in Delamere forest.


----------



## GLou89 (2 January 2021)

EnduroRider said:



			Hi. I had no joy locally and found i had to go south of the river if I wanted anything close to daily year round turnout and safe hacking. Currently at a yard the far side of Frodsham with hacking in Delamere forest.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, it certainly looks like that might be the best option. I’m spoilt at the mo with a 5 minute drive so just getting my head into it likely being closer to half hour, which I won’t mine doing for the right yard. It’s worth it in the long run!


----------

